
Millionaires Who Don't Feel Rich - nreece
http://www.nilkanth.com/2007/09/07/millionaires-who-don%e2%80%99t-feel-rich/
======
byoung2
_"One might ask then, are these people fools to work so hard even after all
that stack of cash?"_

I think the problem is that they might be millionaires on paper, but they
don't have cash. Having a $1.5 million house and a $80K car doesn't mean
you're rich...it means you have a mountain of debt to pay off.

Now, go ask someone whose house is paid off and who has a million dollars in
the bank if he feels rich.

